# Cisco Systems Bluesfest - Ottawa



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is the line-up for this festival in Ottawa

Thu 07/05/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Thu 07/05/07 As The Poets Affirm 
Thu 07/05/07 Bob Dylan 
Thu 07/05/07 Carlos Varela 
Thu 07/05/07 City And Colour 

Fri 07/06/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Fri 07/06/07 Bela Fleck & The Flecktones 
Fri 07/06/07 David Maxwell 
Fri 07/06/07 Femi Kuti 
Fri 07/06/07 Gary U.S. Bonds 
Fri 07/06/07 George Thorogood & The Destroyers 
Fri 07/06/07 Jokko 
Fri 07/06/07 Kid Koala 
Fri 07/06/07 Samuel James 
Fri 07/06/07 The Reverb Syndicate 

Sat 07/07/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Sat 07/07/07 Alex Cuba Band 
Sat 07/07/07 Bob Schneider 
Sat 07/07/07 Burnside Style 
Sat 07/07/07 Janiva Magness Band 
Sat 07/07/07 Jetplanes Of Abraham 
Sat 07/07/07 John Akpata 
Sat 07/07/07 Jon Rae & The River 
Sat 07/07/07 Male Nurse 
Sat 07/07/07 Manu Chao 
Sat 07/07/07 Michael Franti and Spearhead 
Sat 07/07/07 Mihirangi 
Sat 07/07/07 Mute Math 
Sat 07/07/07 Power Hour 
Sat 07/07/07 Ruthie Foster 
Sat 07/07/07 Ryan Shaw 
Sat 07/07/07 Samuel James 
Sat 07/07/07 Sarah Harmer 
Sat 07/07/07 Steve Marriner 
Sat 07/07/07 Toumani Diabate's Symmetric Orchestra 

Sun 07/08/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Sun 07/08/07 Amanda Rheaume 
Sun 07/08/07 Bob Schneider 
Sun 07/08/07 Burnside Style 
Sun 07/08/07 Diunna Greenleaf 
Sun 07/08/07 Fight!Fight!Fight! 
Sun 07/08/07 Hawksley Workman 
Sun 07/08/07 Leahy 
Sun 07/08/07 Leo Kottke 
Sun 07/08/07 Mihirangi 
Sun 07/08/07 My Dad Vs. Yours 
Sun 07/08/07 Ohbijou 
Sun 07/08/07 Ruthie Foster 
Sun 07/08/07 Sarah Hallman 
Sun 07/08/07 Shout Out Out Out Out 
Sun 07/08/07 Spiral Beach 
Sun 07/08/07 The Flatlanders 
Sun 07/08/07 The White Stripes 
Sun 07/08/07 Ukrania 

Mon 07/09/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Mon 07/09/07 Buddy Guy 
Mon 07/09/07 David Maxwell 
Mon 07/09/07 Elmer Ferrer 
Mon 07/09/07 Final Fantasy 
Mon 07/09/07 Fiona Boyes 
Mon 07/09/07 Hedley 
Mon 07/09/07 In-Flight Safety 
Mon 07/09/07 Jonny Lang 
Mon 07/09/07 Matt Andersen 
Mon 07/09/07 Relief Maps 
Mon 07/09/07 The Grass 

Tue 07/10/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Tue 07/10/07 Alejandro Escovedo 
Tue 07/10/07 Ana Miura 
Tue 07/10/07 Chris Duarte Group 
Tue 07/10/07 Dave Gunning 
Tue 07/10/07 Faber Drive 
Tue 07/10/07 George Clinton & Parliament / Funkadelic 
Tue 07/10/07 John Allaire 
Tue 07/10/07 Los Lobos 
Tue 07/10/07 Randy Newman 
Tue 07/10/07 Sun Parlour Players 
Tue 07/10/07 Todd Snider 
Tue 07/10/07 moe. 

Wed 07/11/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Wed 07/11/07 Cat Power & Dirty Delta Blues 
Wed 07/11/07 Chris Duarte Group 
Wed 07/11/07 Elmer Ferrer 
Wed 07/11/07 Grady 
Wed 07/11/07 Hugh Pool 
Wed 07/11/07 Lucky Peterson 
Wed 07/11/07 Lure 
Wed 07/11/07 Steve Miller Band 
Wed 07/11/07 Todd Snider 

Thu 07/12/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Thu 07/12/07 Basia Bulat 
Thu 07/12/07 Blue Rodeo 
Thu 07/12/07 Caridad Cruz 
Thu 07/12/07 Dorit Chrysler 
Thu 07/12/07 Hugh Pool 
Thu 07/12/07 James Hunter 
Thu 07/12/07 Liam Titcomb 
Thu 07/12/07 Lucky Peterson 
Thu 07/12/07 Ndidi Onukwulu 
Thu 07/12/07 The Robert Cray Band 
Thu 07/12/07 Xavier Rudd 

Fri 07/13/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Fri 07/13/07 Built To Spill 
Fri 07/13/07 Dorit Chrysler 
Fri 07/13/07 Edie Brickell & New Bohemians 
Fri 07/13/07 Elmer Ferrer 
Fri 07/13/07 INXS 
Fri 07/13/07 Metric 
Fri 07/13/07 Sebastien Grainger Et Les Montagnes 
Fri 07/13/07 Stephen Bruton 
Fri 07/13/07 Ten Years After 
Fri 07/13/07 The Cat Empire 
Fri 07/13/07 Tokyo Police Club 

Sat 07/14/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Sat 07/14/07 Amos The Transparent 
Sat 07/14/07 Blackie & The Rodeo Kings 
Sat 07/14/07 Canton Spirituals 
Sat 07/14/07 Chorale De La Prophetie 
Sat 07/14/07 Chris Cain 
Sat 07/14/07 Da' T.R.U.T.H. 
Sat 07/14/07 Danny Michel 
Sat 07/14/07 David Maxwell 
Sat 07/14/07 Deadstring Brothers 
Sat 07/14/07 Jim Bryson 
Sat 07/14/07 John Mooney & Bluesiana 
Sat 07/14/07 Kanye West 
Sat 07/14/07 Patricia Shirley 
Sat 07/14/07 Patrick Watson 
Sat 07/14/07 Richie Righteous 
Sat 07/14/07 Ryan Lewis 
Sat 07/14/07 Soul Influence 
Sat 07/14/07 Stephen Bruton 
Sat 07/14/07 Stephen Fearing 
Sat 07/14/07 The Empiricals 
Sat 07/14/07 Tom Wilson 
Sat 07/14/07 Toronto Mass Choir 

Sun 07/15/07 "Cisco Systems Bluesfest" 
Sun 07/15/07 Alexisonfire 
Sun 07/15/07 Anne Lindsay 
Sun 07/15/07 Cancer Bats 
Sun 07/15/07 Candye Kane 
Sun 07/15/07 Colin Linden 
Sun 07/15/07 Deadstring Brothers 
Sun 07/15/07 IsWhat?! 
Sun 07/15/07 John Mooney 
Sun 07/15/07 Power Hour 
Sun 07/15/07 Rick Fines 
Sun 07/15/07 Sam Roberts Band 
Sun 07/15/07 Sharon Jones And The Dap-Kings 
Sun 07/15/07 Steve Forbert


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Wow. That's a lot of shows. And a ton of stuff I would not have classified as "blues" (City & Colour?). I think they need to change the name of the festival.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Kanye West??????


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Questionable, for sure. There are several on there that would not really pass for a bluesfest gig.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

I'm moving back to Ottawa in June and it's nice to see the music scene is alive and well there! The festival has definitely grown up. I remember when they'd have a stage at Brittania Park and maybe something happening on the Saturday night at the football stadium and it was 2 days and 15 bands.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

They have now added Van Morrison who will play July 4


----------

